# KO’s



## KO88

I gott em after some time together so before some of them fly away here is the pic.
Those are all my small gyutos “240”s
From left:
Bryan (145/SI), Evan (125 honyaki), Toyama Damie, Kato WH, Mazaki BBQ, Shig Kasumi


----------



## KO88

Some of my stuff.

All my  on bottom.
Evan and Bryans.
All meat knives - sujis and yanagiba (except of dandelion Kato are 300) on top left.
All my nakiris top right.

I'm Toyama fanboy...


----------



## KO88

Couple basic pics


----------



## sansho

nice knives and peppers


----------



## KO88

sansho said:


> nice knives and peppers


All killers!


----------

